

Ask HN: Benchmark survey for lean startups - daleharvey
http://io99.tiny.hn/?view=webpage

======
dirtyaura
When are you going to release the results? I'd really like to understand
different local startup scenes around Europe better and your survive could
shed some light to that aspect.

~~~
daleharvey
the results are all live updated @ <http://io99.tiny.hn/replies/>

------
gordonguthrie
We're trying to see how startups around the world compare - so that the local
scene can work out how to improve itself and be more successful.

